#  > Islam >  > Islam en meer >  MASTRUBEREN .......veroorzaakt dun en zwak nageslacht !!!

## MokroMike II

"de geheimelijk gewoonte (al 3aadah assierieyya) is het bereiken van erectie door middel van de hand wat niet toegestaan is en een schadelijk werking op de mens groot is. Het is een zonde en onrecht tegenover het lichaam. Er is geneeskundig vastgesteld dat masturbatie vele ziekten veroorzaakt die blijvend zijn. We zullen een aantal van die ziektes opnoemen. De scherpheid van het gezichsvermogen worden verminderd. Tevens veroorzaakt het zwakheid op de zenuwenstelsel, de geslachtsdelen groeien niet goed, een aandoening in de teelballen waarbij de man heel snel een erectie kan krijgen en de onderste deel aan de wervelkolom verzwakt waardoor men regelmatig rugpijn krijgt tevens worden het sperma (maniey) van dik en troebel naar doorzichtige zwakke water waar de spermacellen ontbreken Dit beinvloed het nageslacht, waarbij de kinderen zwak en dunnetjes worden geboren en zo blijven, de hersenen kunnen zo beinvloed worden wat als gevolg heeft dat het denkvermogen vermindert." 

Sjeikh Bin Baaz

------------------------------------

----------


## hassa046

> _Geplaatst door MokroMike II_ 
> de geheimelijk gewoonte (al 3aadah assierieyya) is het bereiken van erectie door middel van de hand wat niet toegestaan is en een schadelijk werking op de mens groot is. Het is een zonde en onrecht tegenover het lichaam. Er is geneeskundig vastgesteld dat masturbatie vele ziekten veroorzaakt die blijvend zijn. We zullen een aantal van die ziektes opnoemen.


Whoehahahahahahahahahahahahahha





> De scherpheid van het gezichsvermogen worden verminderd.


Ja logisch, als ik klaarkom zie ik ook effe niets meer. Maar dat hoort zo!




> Tevens veroorzaakt het zwakheid op de zenuwenstelsel


Oh ja? welk zenuwstelsel, het motorieke? ook maar tijdelijk. licht jezelf nader.




> de geslachtsdelen groeien niet goed


ze worden wat groter, maar ja dat heb je ook met body-building, maar kun je onder de noemer dick-building zetten.





> een aandoening in de teelballen waarbij de man heel snel een erectie kan krijgen en de onderste deel aan de wervelkolom verzwakt waardoor men regelmatig rugpijn


een trap in je kloten geeft je ook een aandoening en de kwestie van een snel erectie krijgen; ik ken genoeg mensen die daar de Viagra vooor nodig hebben. Lijkt me dan een mooi alternatief.





> krijgt tevens worden het sperma (maniey) van dik en troebel naar doorzichtige zwakke water waar de spermacellen ontbreken Dit beinvloed het nageslacht, waarbij de kinderen zwak en dunnetjes worden geboren en zo blijven, de hersenen kunnen zo beinvloed worden wat als gevolg heeft dat het denkvermogen vermindert." 
> 
> Sjeikh Bin Baaz


ik wil niet lullig zijn, maar wat je nu zegt slaat echt alles. Waarschijnlijk heb je nooit opgelet bij biologie.
Het aantal spermacellen in een ejaculatie heeft totaal niets te maken over hoe sterk of zwak het nageslacht is. Als je goed opgelet had, dan wist je dat er maar 1 spermatozoide nodig is om een bevruchting te realiseren. Het verkleint de kans op bevruchting omdat er minder spermacellen zijn maar dat is ook het enigste.
Als ik jou zo hoor praten denk ik dan dat je vader flink aan het rukken is geweest want je intelligentie is echt dunnetjes gezaaid.

No hard feelings!

----------


## Waterval

Kwak, zei de sjeik.  :vingers:  


*Hassan, met of zonder LUX?*  :stout:   :stout:

----------


## hassa046

> _Geplaatst door Waterval_ 
> *Kwak, zei de sjeik.  
> 
> 
> Hassan, met of zonder LUX?  *



ik zeg ZWAKKER!  :vingers: 

Het is trouwens Hassani voor jou!  :Smilie:

----------


## Joesoef

Een domme rukker die Sjeik.

----------


## Simon

Misschien een leuke site voor de sjeik:

http://www.solotouch.com/main/main.htm

----------


## Hamza-T

Pas maar op jongetjes van al dat rukken krijg je ook nog eens RSI, in combinatie met je pc gebruik moet dit haast fataal zijn voor je gewrichten, ik word later bot chirurg Insha Allah, wel jullie handjes wassen na het rukken en voor het bezoeken van mijn praktijk he vuilakken!

----------


## Ridouan

Nabiel kun je aub de link geven ? Van de fatwa  :grote grijns:

----------


## MokroMike II

ja hoor...

http://www.al-islaam.com/al-islaam/c...eit/013ci.html

----------


## Joesoef

Die Sjeiks hebben ook werkelijk OVERAL verstand van !

----------


## Joesoef

Wat ik mij nu zo afvraag. Je laat je vriendin het werk doen, krijg je het dan alsnog aan je rug en zo?

----------


## Hamza-T

Nee veel geleerden zeggen dat als je je vrouw het laat doen het dan moebah is, maar vriendin is altijd haram.

Volgens veel scholen is masturberen gewoon makroeh of moebah, soms lijt het wel of het vroom is om over bepaalde dingen meteen te zeggen dat het haram is vanuit een logische visie, en dat je dan eerder gelooft word.

----------


## Joesoef

Hamza,

Het was maar een provocatie van mij. Je bijt iets te snel. Ouwe rukker  :jeweetog:

----------


## hassa046

Na dit alles gelezen te hebben begrijp ik waarom de arabieren (moslims) nooit de wetenschappen hebben kunnen houden en achterlijk zijn geworden.

----------


## Ridouan

> _Geplaatst door jood_ 
> *Mag ik even gaan kotsen. 
> 
> De pastoors en dominees uit de jaren vijftig hadden ook van dit soort sprookjes. Dit geeft toch wel weer aan dat ook bij de islam het allemaal draait om zoveel mogelijk zieltjes te winnen. Domme mensen die hierin geloven.
> 
> En nu krijg ik een ontzettende drang om iets verbodens te gaan doen.
> 
> Bovendien heeft de sjeik waarschijnlijk nog nooit van milieuverontreiniging gehoord. Maar ja bidden zal dat probleem ook wel oplossen. Helaas werkt het helaas niet zo. Daarvoor is toch iets meer voor nodig.
> 
> En nu moet ik even gaan rukken.*


Kijk uit voor je rug ouwe....hahhahhhahaaha

----------


## Ridouan

> _Geplaatst door MokroMike II_ 
> *ja hoor...
> 
> http://www.al-islaam.com/al-islaam/c...eit/013ci.html*


shokran

----------


## Pepijn

beste heren, de dames doen het ook. alleen die hebben van de hand slechts n vinger nodig. en wat krijgen zij dan voor kwalen? by the way: dat is allemaal onzin. de enige zinnige opmerkingen betrof die van het krijgen van RSI. voor het overige is het een onschuldige bezigheid die wereldwijd, door mensen van allerlei kleur en religie al dan niet heimelijk wordt bedreven. ik zou zeggen; heren (maar ook dames) gaat u rustig door met oefenen. u bent van de straat, wordt er rustig van en u leert uw schepper waarderen omdat hij zoiets leuks heeft geknutseld.

----------


## whazzup

rukken is gezond mensen! goed voor de bloedsomloop en voor de hersenen...


weet je wat pas slecht is voor je rug? 5x per dag naar het oosten knielen!

en touwens ook voor de geest, als je veel van dit soort gelovig gelul serieus neemt wordt je zeker gek....

----------


## Mark

Damn..... Nabil had je me niet 15 jaar geleden kunnen waarschuwen?

Ik zal mensen met een bril nu nooit meer gewoon kunnen aankijken... stelletje rukkers!  :Smilie:

----------

